# Plant ID? Stanislaus River...central california.



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

I live in central california about 90 miles directly east from san francisco. I was in the LFS the other day and noticed plants that are similar to what is growing in the stanislaus river. My parents still have the property we grew up on which has riverfront access. I went down the other day and picked a few of these guys out of the sand/mud/rock. Took them home this morning and pruned and planted. Anyone know what they are? 

Pic:


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

anyone anyone?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like anacharis however it bares very close resemblence to the Brazilian waterweed.


Does it flower ever? white pedals with a yellow "heart"? however it does look like hydrilla as well.

the Brazilian waterweed and the Hydrilla are both very invasive plants and if they are you should contact your local DNR and let them know, in a few days if they are the baddies they will be completely gone, 9 out of 10 times they will put a weed killer in the water, unfortunetly the water turns toxic and everything dies especially species living in the plants, not limited to but including native species and their spawn.


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> Looks like anacharis however it bares very close resemblence to the Brazilian waterweed.
> 
> 
> Does it flower ever? white pedals with a yellow "heart"? however it does look like hydrilla as well.
> ...


I went to the local LFS today and they also ID'd the plant as Anacharis. They actually sell small bundles at the store for $2. The plant grows WIDELY in the stanislaus river, and I have seen it for the entire 23 years that I have been alive. I'm not sure what the DNR would do about it, but I'll email them. I'd actually be calling the local Fish and Game dept. that manages the river here. 

Yes, the plant does have small white flower pedals with a yellow center.

Is it ok for the aquarium as long as i keep it trimmed?


----------

